# shooting problem, me or gun?



## steadyshot (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello All,

Got another question. I took my gun out to the range twice and put about 600 rounds through it (cleaned it at 300 rounds after the first visit to the range). What I'm noticing for both trips is that I'm grouping is in the lower left hand corner. I am able to some in the bulls-eye, but most of them are in the lower left hand corner. As I'm shooting, I practice on good posture, steady aiming and good trigger control. Now is it just me or could it be the gun? 

Any suggestions for better shooting are welcome. I'm shooting between 20 to 30 feet. Outcomes are the same on target. I'm using Remington 230gr and American Eagle 230gr.

Thanks,

Steadyshot


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry to say it's you and not the gun. Your are doing one of two things wrong. 1. You are anticipating the shot going off and flinching.
2. You are putting your trigger finger to far through and pulling the trigger with the second knuckle which will cause you to pull low left.
If you could get somebody who is a good shooter to help at the range, you'd be way ahead of the game. Try practising dry firing at home. Good luck.


----------



## steadyshot (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for the tip and I kind of assume it was me, but just wanted to check. The sales guy from the store that I bought the pistol from told me the exact same thing. I gotta practice more. 

Thanks,

Steadyshot.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

If it's not a finger issue, have someone load a magazine for you without you looking and have them stick a snap cap in among the live rounds. When you hit the snap cap you won't know it's the dummie round coming up and you'll be able to see for sure if you flinch or not. Makes you realize exactly what you are doing so you can correct it. Worked wonders for me.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Try the thumbs forward grip style.

This is supposed to put more of your hands in contact with the gun, and usually steadies things a bit. In addition, it helps to isolate your trigger finger and remove it from the grip so to speak which allows it to float freely as you pull the trigger.

I recommend watching these videos in the order they are arranged below:

First





Third


----------

